# 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!



## Marcel1409 (19. Juni 2007)

Gestern fing Horst Hennings auf Island eine Monster Scheibe auf einen Gigant Jig-Head...

*Aber schaut selbst!!!*


|smash::vik:|smash::vik:|smash::vik:


----------



## SteinbitIII (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!*

*Hammerhart................was für Fische!!!! Danke!!!!*


----------



## Maik (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!*

respekt der hammer#6


----------



## Peterpaul (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!*

#r Wahnsinn


----------



## Ossipeter (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!*

Jetzt hats mir aber den Kinnladen runtergeklappt!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!*

wat ist das denn.........ist ja der Hammer....


----------



## Annold (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Gestern fing Horst Hennings auf Island eine Monster Scheibe auf einen Gigant Jig-Head...
> 
> *Aber schaut selbst!!!*
> 
> ...


 

Verneigung vor dem Fänger !!! |wavey:|wavey:

Der GJ funktioniert also auch in Island.
Gibt es schon einige nähere Fangdaten?
Would be highly appreciated :z!!!

Gruss+Glückwunsch

Annold


----------



## leopard_afrika (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!*

Klasse Fisch und bestimmt hammerharter Drill! Petri!


----------



## Fischpaule (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!*

Das ist ja unglaublich, hätte nicht mal geglaubt, das die so groß werden können.....     Respekt


----------



## Pastowjürgen (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!*

Super!! muss eine geile Stimmung bei allen an Bord gewesen sein. Glückwunsch zu diesem Monsterfisch!! Habt euch wohl selbst ein bisschen erschrocken, als er sich Sichtweite war!Dennoch - Anglerhut ab -


----------



## nordman (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Das ist ja unglaublich, hätte nicht mal geglaubt, das die so groß werden können.....



die kønnen noch erheblich grøsser werden. fische von ueber 300kg sind verbuergt.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!*

wat ne Monsterplatte#6


----------



## Tyron (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!*

Joa, den Großen kann man schon mitnehmen...


----------



## Fischpaule (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!*

@nordman
Waaas, 300kg - da stellt sich ja bei einem Fisch schon die Frage wie man das Fleisch heim bringt|kopfkrat
Ich habe schon so oft das Angebot gehabt, zum Meeresangelurlaub mitzufahren - ich glaube das sollte ich wirklich mal machen, aber häufig sind doch solche Fänge nicht oder?


----------



## nordman (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!*

nein, fische ueber 100kg sind schon die absolute ausnahme. in norwegen beispielsweise werden von anglern davon vielleicht 2-3 stueck pro jahr gefangen. der weltrekord fuer mit der angel gefangene fische stammt aus dem jahr 2004 und hat 190kg.

um island herum scheint der befischungsdruck geringer zu sein, der angeltourismus hat dort ja gerade erst angefangen. kann sein, dass dieser fisch hier nur der anfang war...|rolleyes


----------



## Fischpaule (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!*

Selbst 100kg sind ja schon mächtig..     Ich finde es schon unheimlich wenn im Süßwasser mal ein schöner Wels in der Nacht an der Angel hängt und zwei Meter vor einem auftaucht, aber bei so einem Monster, da schlackern einem bestimmt die Knie


----------



## Norge Fan (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!*

Was soll man dazu sagen?Ganz klar,#rund ein dickes Petri dem Fänger dieses doch schon etwas grösseren Butts.Gruß#hRené


----------



## Heuxs (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!*

Nur mal so eine Frage,wie lange dauert so ein Drill im Schnitt,
ist vieleicht komisch gefragt.......aber interessant.

Heuxs


----------



## Fischpaule (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!*

.......und wie bekommt man den aufs Boot?


----------



## Jirko (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!*

...kinnlade wieder in position gebracht und sabber liegt im taschentuch - holymoly, wat für´n hippo! da kann man(n) nur ehrfurchtsvoll gratulieren und dem glücklichen auf die schulter klopfen... was für´n prachtexemplar #6

@heuxs - kann man(n) so spontan nicht beantworten, da einige faktoren die drillzeit bestimmen: wassertiefe, tackle, team, physis des butts... und des angelnden... thomas nilsen hat für seinen 190er in 04 vor vannøya wohl "nur" ne knappe stunde gebraucht (war aber auch relativ flach bei bummelich 50m)... andere kämpfe sprechen von bis zu 6h...

@paule - meist garnich ... außenbords betäuben, betäuben und nochmal betäuben... kehlen... schlinge um den schwanz und langsam in den hafen tuckern #h


----------



## snofla (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!*

Huh Hah was für ein tier


einfach ein wahsinnsteil #6#6#6#6


digget petri an den fänger :m


----------



## Pete (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!*

voll der hammer!!!
und dat mit nem giant...olle volker (der im übrigen vor kurzem seinen 40. burzeltach hatte), is noch oben in torsvag und weiß womöglich noch gar nix davon...


----------



## Kunze (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!*

Hallo!

Sprachlos... 

Fast...

Gratulation an den Fänger. :m #h


----------



## flunder (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!*

Hallo Marcel,
kleine Korrektur, Horst war zwar mit an Bord, hat den Fisch aber nicht gefangen. Der Fisch war uebrigens 2,40m lang und 175kg schwer. Ich weiss das aus sicherer Quelle denn ich hab ihn gefangen. Gruss Flunder


----------



## Feeder-Freak (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!*

#r#r#rEinfach geile Fische.
Bloß was amcht amn dann mit dem gefangenen Fisch? Soviel kann man doch gar nicht essen. Und ein Restaurant wird einem wohl soviel an einem Stück auch nichjt abnehmen.


----------



## Jirko (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!*

...mal so beiläufig zu erwähnen, man(n) habe nen scheunentor von 350 pfund auf die planken genagelt, zeugt von ner gehörigen portion selbstbewußtsein flunder :m... da verneig ich mich mal ehrfurchtsvoll und gratuliere dir herzlichst zu diesem fisch des lebens #6 #h


----------



## Beastmaster (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!*



flunder schrieb:


> Hallo Marcel,
> kleine Korrektur, Horst war zwar mit an Bord, hat den Fisch aber nicht gefangen. Der Fisch war uebrigens 2,40m lang und 175kg schwer. Ich weiss das aus sicherer Quelle denn ich hab ihn gefangen. Gruss Flunder



Hallo Flunder, 

wo bleibt denn Dein ausführlicher Bericht, oder sind die Exklusivrechte bereits verkauft ?

Grüße #h,

Oliver


----------



## Jetblack (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!*

Was für ein Brett ... besonders gefroren 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Fisch!!!!


----------



## Ossipeter (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!*

Da hast du deinem erstem Posting ja echt alle Ehre gemacht:
"Ich will den Fisch meines Lebens!" Junge, Junge, das muss mal erst einer nachmachen!


----------



## Kegelfisch (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!*

Hei Flunder|wavey:
Herzlichen Glückwunsch.Ich glaub ich lass die GJ's doch lieber zu Hause - ich hab Angst !!Bei dem Gewicht kann unsere 6-köpfige Gruppe gleich nach einem Tag aufhören,um nicht gegen diese 15 kg -Regel zu verstossen und obendrein noch das halbe Dorf zum Essen einladen.Oder Du nimmst das Ding als Trophäenfisch und schickst es per Fleurop-Kühltransporter nach Hause.:q:q Aber mal ehrlich,wer die geräucherten Stücken aus dem Fischladen kennt und weiß,das da auch noch 'ne Mittelgräte drin ist,der fragt sich sicher,warum die Berufsfischer Babys töten.;+Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Debilofant (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!*

...Instinkt ist, wenn man abwartet, um "dem Richtigen" gratulieren zu können ! 

Hammergranate!!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Pete (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!*



> Aber mal ehrlich,wer die geräucherten Stücken aus dem Fischladen kennt und weiß,das da auch noch 'ne Mittelgräte drin ist,der fragt sich sicher,warum die Berufsfischer Babys töten


 
|kopfkratkegelfisch...auch wenns hier schon etliche male gesagt wurde: der heilbutt, den du im laden als fetttriefende räucherware zu kaufen bekommst, sind stücken des *schwarzen heilbutts,* der bei weitem nicht an die größe des von uns hier diskutierten atlantischen butts heranreicht...beide unterscheiden sich vom fleisch und geschmack her völlig!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!*



flunder schrieb:


> Hallo Marcel,
> kleine Korrektur, Horst war zwar mit an Bord, hat den Fisch aber nicht gefangen. Der Fisch war uebrigens 2,40m lang und 175kg schwer. Ich weiss das aus sicherer Quelle denn ich hab ihn gefangen. Gruss Flunder




Hey Flunder!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Monsterbutt!!!#6
Toller Fisch, war bestimmt ein heißer Tanz, den zu bezwingen...|supergri


----------



## Gunnar (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Flunder.
Es gibt hier bereits ein Video zu dem Fisch
siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=103624

Gunnar


----------



## DinTur Matthias (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!*

würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der Drill gar nicht sooo spektakulär gewesen ist.

Als nämlich vor ca. 4 Wochen die Jungs in Torsvag das 169kg mal so locker an der Oberfläche harpuniert hatten, zog dieser altersschwache Flachmann den Fender gerade mal 10 sekunden lang unter Wasser und war danach völlig platt (nicht nur anatomisch, sondern auch kräftemäßig).

Aber coole Geschichte, Horst rief vor 2 Wochen nämlich bei uns an, und wollte sich bei Volker noch für die kurzfristig zugesandten GIANTS bedanken - Volker jedoch weilte bereits in Norwegen und hatte auf uns umgestellt.

Aber warten wir´s ab, bis der Horst die Story inne Zeitung veröffentlicht.

Gruß M.


----------



## Marcel1409 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!*



flunder schrieb:


> Hallo Marcel,
> kleine Korrektur, Horst war zwar mit an Bord, hat den Fisch aber nicht gefangen. Der Fisch war uebrigens 2,40m lang und 175kg schwer. Ich weiss das aus sicherer Quelle denn ich hab ihn gefangen. Gruss Flunder



Sorry Flunder, hab ich dann wohl nicht richtig hingört! Dann gratulier ich DIR jetzt auch nochmal :m...


----------



## angelcalle (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!*



flunder schrieb:


> Hallo Marcel,
> kleine Korrektur, Horst war zwar mit an Bord, hat den Fisch aber nicht gefangen. Der Fisch war uebrigens 2,40m lang und 175kg schwer. Ich weiss das aus sicherer Quelle denn ich hab ihn gefangen. Gruss Flunder



Ich hoffe du bist mit dem Kopf und der Schwanzflosse gut zu Hause angekommen.
Gruss
Calle


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2,37 m Scheibe mit 174 kg !!!*

auch von mir NOCHMAL ein digges petri heil zu dem fisch, hatte dir ja schon im viking hotel zu dem "brett" gratuliert!!!

grüße vom team fishermans partner lübeck

mirco


----------

